
Developer of Several Kid-Centric Games Ordered to Pay $50,000 in COPPA Fines - chaostheory
http://toucharcade.com/2011/08/16/developer-of-several-kid-centric-games-ordered-to-pay-50000-in-coppa-fines/
======
reemrevnivek
This is for iOS apps. Doesn't the App Store already require you to be over 13
to purchase/download the app in the first place, making the purchaser
responsible for filtering the kid's content?

